# good luck to me



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm about to try my first multi. 2/2(obviously). Im really nervous so wish me luck and ill edit back with results.

Question: Was your first multi succesful?

Results: i did it. and it was so much fun. it took a really long time and i went for accuracy so i didnt do my visual tapping for corners. i didnt time it but i think it was somewhere around 20 minutes.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 3, 2009)

answer: indeed it was. 2/2 6:48.xx


----------



## cookingfat (Mar 3, 2009)

cool, nice one. I need to get another cube so I can try this.


----------



## Gparker (Mar 3, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> cool, nice one. I need to get another cube so I can try this.



yea its fun when you see the cubes solved after


----------



## lalalala (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry for the nub question but whats a multi?


----------



## elimescube (Mar 3, 2009)

I tried a 2 cube pretty soon after learning to solve one cube, but that failed. A while ago I got really into it, knocking it up by one cube almost every week. I got 2/2, 3/3, 4/4, 4/5, 5/6, 6/7 and then my brief flirtation with Multi BLD was over.

Anyway, Grats on your first attempt/success!


----------



## fanwuq (Mar 4, 2009)

Congratulations! I didn't attempt a multi until I had a few sub-3 min singles.
I think my best was 25 hours 1/2 + pyraminx (sleep delayed of course). I guess it was much easier than doing it in one sitting because I had one cube stored overnight and then I memorized the pyraminx and the other cube and executed them immediately.

Without delay, it was something like 0/2 in 20 min with a memory delay of over 10min. At least both cubes weren't completely scrambled.


----------



## byu (Mar 4, 2009)

lalalala said:


> sorry for the nub question but whats a multi?



Multi-BLD is when you memorize as many cubes as you can, and solve them all blindfolded. I'm not that good, my best is 2/2 (I only have 2 cubes, but I think I may be able to do 3/3)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 4, 2009)

Good luck! I know that with enough dedication, you just might be able to add this to the accomplishments thread, instead of starting two new threads for it.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Good luck! I know that with enough dedication, you just might be able to add this to the accomplishments thread, instead of starting two new threads for it.



and I know with enough dedication, YOU can stop complaining about it


----------



## Gparker (Mar 7, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Good luck! I know that with enough dedication, you just might be able to add this to the accomplishments thread, instead of starting two new threads for it.



i did and thank you Lucas


----------



## MarcusStuhr (Mar 8, 2009)

I had an old 3-BLD cubesolve video floating around somewhere, but I think it's gone for good. It's like 3 years old by now.


----------

